# Rigs for Snapper/Grouper?



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

What kind of rigs do you suggest for Snapper and Grouper? Style, Leader size, Hook size. Most likely will be staying within 35 miles or so if it makes a diffrance.



Also what should I look for in a jigging rod?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TeamAwareness (6/13/2008)*What kind of rigs do you suggest for Snapper and Grouper? Style, Leader size, Hook size. Most likely will be staying within 35 miles or so if it makes a diffrance.
> 
> Also what should I look for in a jigging rod?


I like the Chicken rig http://www.thunderboltcharters.com/chicken.htm ( 2-3 hooks) when we fish for Snapper and a Fish Finder rig for Grouper. Two weeks ago, a few (7) of us went out with reel feisty. Was using a Fish Finder rig http://www.flfish.com/how_to/Btmfshng.htm80#braid/ 80# Fluor and about a 10/0 Circle hook. Was hoping to catch a Grouper...hooked something:banghead and a 9.5' Bull decided he wanted it more then I. After a fight..to say the least, got it to the boat and Scott broke the leader off at the hook. We also catch doubles and triples on Chicken rigs. Hooks:banghead:banghead between a 4/0 and a 7/0


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

what size hook for snapper?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TeamAwareness (6/13/2008)*what size hook for snapper?


I'd say a 4/0 to a 7/0 ...Snapper are real aggressive and not normally tackle shy.


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

this is the fish finder rig


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

On the chicken rig is it better to use a 3-way swivel for the dropper loops?


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm a fan of the dropper loops. Less tackle the better. 

Bob


----------

